# GPS Apps



## Rob S (Oct 22, 2019)

Going to be taking Amtrak next June (empire builder) for the first time since I was a child in the 70's. I see recommendations for having some sort of scanner or GPS to follow along on where the train is on the journey. Are there any good phone apps for this now that will work on the train? If not, what do you recommend?


----------



## Qapla (Oct 22, 2019)

I just use Google Maps for tracking my progress and position - I find that the phone keeps signal fairly well and Google follows the tracks ... not a nearby road like my Garmin kept trying to do.

In addition to Google Maps I use another app called DigiHUD Speedometer ... it lets me know just how fast we are going and has several view modes.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 22, 2019)

Scanners let you listen in on the crews and dispatchers talking. They have nothing to do with train location except the calling of signals. 

If you want some kind of GPS app, I would advise bringing an actual GPS. It's not uncommon to lose cell service along the Long Distance routes.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 22, 2019)

To cover all the bases, I like to bring the GPS and use Google ... that way, if I lose the cell signal or the satellites I can still follow my trip - I rarely lose them both at the same time.

The scanner is an excellent idea

And, depending on what route you're taking ... you might want two cameras in case your battery dies or you fill your memory


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 22, 2019)

I use the Genius Maps app by Mireo for Android. It lets me download the maps to my local storage so that all I need is a GPS signal whether I have a cell signal or not.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 22, 2019)

I use any of 3, depending on what I feel like and what train I'm on. 

For a simple speedometer, DigiHUD works quite well. I've been surprised a couple of times how fast we were going...even on commuter trains!
Other times, I like to see on a map where I've been, and use Geo Tracker and/or GPX Viewer with a preference for GPX Viewer as it can be expanded to show buildings when zoomed in.

I think I downloaded, tried, then deleted about a dozen GPS tracking apps before settling in on what I'm using now. As I had been using an antique Microsoft 'trips' or something like that on my old laptop, with a separate GPS device connected via USB, I've been spoiled by seeing a map of the territory we're going through. I haven't checked with any of my phone apps, but the old Microsoft Trips program would go wild underneath the NEC catenary. There were times it would 'cut the corner' on a sweeping curve and according to the 'trail', the train went over water without tracks or a bridge!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 23, 2019)

Years ago, Alan (former AU senior admin) recommended "Motion X" app, which at that time was only available for iPhones. I took his advice and have had that app on my phone for many years. I think it works well.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 23, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Years ago, Alan (former AU senior admin) recommended "Motion X" app, which at that time was only available for iPhones. I took his advice and have had that app on my phone for many years. I think it works well.


I also have this app. When I first got it I did not have an iPhone, so I used my iPod and downloaded the maps before my trip.


----------



## PerRock (Oct 23, 2019)

On Android, I use the standard Google Maps app to see where I am; and then use an app called GPS Status. It gives you a ton of information that is probably useless to most but does give you your speed, and cardinal direction.

peter


----------



## Pat Harper (Oct 23, 2019)

On one trip I took my Garmin and set it for off-road travel. It worked like a champ!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 23, 2019)

Qapla said:


> The scanner is an excellent idea


Radio scanners are great for tasks like off-train spotting and freight hopping, but on Amtrak the only time I've found them genuinely useful is when (1) something truly interesting happens _and_ (2) the conductor keeps it under wraps _and_ (3) the communication isn't too vague or jargony _and_ (4) the transmission is loud and clear enough to hear all the important bits _and_ (5) nobody else has a scanner nearby. The number of trips where all conditions were met has been exceedingly rare.


----------



## Barb Stout (Oct 23, 2019)

When using a smartphone gps app when in no cell tower territory, does it majorly eat up battery juice?


----------



## drdumont (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh boy, here he goes again...
But, I have a few suggestions:

1) If you are using a scanner, USE HEADPHONES OR AN EARPIECE! Sorry for shouting, but any music, video, scanner or other device which makes noise, please mute the speaker and use an earpiece for the comfort of others. Not everyone wants to hear that stuff. (although in the case of the scanner, I don't see why) <g>.

2 Try to get a copy of Street Atlas, no longer published. EBAY, or a friend will do here. There are also copies here andt there which don't require a password. USB GPS receivers can be found which work with Street Atlas. And a PC of course.

3) Google Maps on a cell phone or tablet work fine whether or not you have cell service. But you can't save your trip. You can take a map and make notations.

4) I see some other suggestions which look interesting. Us old coots have the time to play with that stuff.


----------



## drdumont (Oct 23, 2019)

GPS apps don't use appreciably more power than other apps which don't use the transmitter of the device. The screen, transmitters (cell service, hotspots, Bluetooth) generally use most of the power.
You DO plan to bring a plug in power supply, don't you?
Also, I never leave home without a power pack (fuel tank). One of those batteries with a connection for the cell phone. I have one which is about the size of a pack of cigarettes (remember those?) which will keep my cell phone running for quite some time. Amazon can be your friend.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 23, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> When using a smartphone gps app when in no cell tower territory, does it majorly eat up battery juice?


In my experience using GPS on long haul trip is a substantial battery drain with or without a data connection.



drdumont said:


> Sorry for shouting, but any music, video, scanner or other device which makes noise, please mute the speaker and use an earpiece for the comfort of others. Not everyone wants to hear that stuff.


Agreed!



drdumont said:


> Try to get a copy of Street Atlas...There are also copies here and there which don't require a password.


Those are called "infection vectors" in the tech business.



drdumont said:


> Google Maps on a cell phone or tablet work fine whether or not you have cell service.


Assuming you started mapping (or saved the map) before you lost connectivity. If you wait until after you have no service then you're probably not going to be seeing much.


----------



## Barb Stout (Oct 23, 2019)

drdumont said:


> GPS apps don't use appreciably more power than other apps which don't use the transmitter of the device. The screen, transmitters (cell service, hotspots, Bluetooth) generally use most of the power.
> You DO plan to bring a plug in power supply, don't you?
> Also, I never leave home without a power pack (fuel tank). One of those batteries with a connection for the cell phone. I have one which is about the size of a pack of cigarettes (remember those?) which will keep my cell phone running for quite some time. Amazon can be your friend.


Yes, I always bring the plug in charger, but had not heard about the power pack option. That sounds like a good idea for certain situations that I'm in sometimes (away from outlets). My cell phone battery drains fairly rapidly. I expect that I will need a new phone soon.


----------



## ref5035 (Oct 23, 2019)

Just did a circle trip from Los Angeles —
Texas eagle to St. Louis
River runner to kansas
Chief to Los Angeles

Motion x was great .....gives you speed, etc


----------



## RSG (Oct 23, 2019)

drdumont said:


> Oh boy, here he goes again...
> 2 Try to get a copy of Street Atlas, no longer published. EBAY, or a friend will do here.


For clarification, I assume you're referring to the DeLorme Mapping product which was discontinued around the time Garmin acquired the company.


----------



## RSG (Oct 23, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> Yes, I always bring the plug in charger, but had not heard about the power pack option. That sounds like a good idea for certain situations that I'm in sometimes (away from outlets). My cell phone battery drains fairly rapidly. I expect that I will need a new phone soon.


If you're new to these gadgets, I would highly recommend checking out the reviews of such on Amazon or other online outlets, even if you're purchasing in a brick-and-mortar store. Performance varies widely, often among the same brand and even within the same model.

Avoid the smaller units that are the size of a large pack of gum or an enlarged lipstick case---these are often sold at gas stations and at the checkout lanes of larger retailers. If you have an older style of phone (like those now called "feature phones"), they might work to give you enough power to make a call or two, but for smartphones they are worthless.

Also don't buy into the packaging hype. "Charges your phone up to 24 times!" usually means nothing, especially after they are used for awhile. In my experience, these types with lithium-ion batteries also have a higher than average "lemon factor" than other electronic items.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Oct 23, 2019)

Rob S said:


> Going to be taking Amtrak next June (empire builder) for the first time since I was a child in the 70's. I see recommendations for having some sort of scanner or GPS to follow along on where the train is on the journey. Are there any good phone apps for this now that will work on the train? If not, what do you recommend?


MAPS.ME for Android is an App that allows you to download maps onto your device beforehand for literally anywhere on earth so that you can use your Android phone or tablet as a GPS without the need to be within range of a cell network, and without using cell data. I use it with my cellphones and tablet on Amtrak and I used it on a CDMA cellphone while visiting family in Colombia. Colombia has no CDMA cell service, so the cellphone was useless in Colombia except as a GPS with MAPS.ME or Internet and email with WiFi. You DO need to have a device with a LARGE SD card, though - the App allows you to store the maps to the SD card, and you need to do that.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Oct 23, 2019)

Re Battery Packs. I agree that most convenience/drug store models are crap, and overpriced to boot. Avoid. There are many reputable companies but I've had great success with Anker. They come in many convenient sizes, from lipstick to brick. I find it useful to have at least one battery that has a wall-charging option (i.e. a plug), so that if I am somewhere without USB charging and I forget my Apple charging block, I can still recharge. Carry three or four, you'll be able to make friends in the lounge car!

Re Maps. I used to use my trusty Delorean Streetmap on my laptop with a dedicated gps receiver dongle, but it was more trouble that it was worth. Now I can use my Iphone/Google 90% of the time. With a little fooling around you can figure out a way to download maps in advance if you know you'll be out of range.

Also, on a laptop Amtrak itself has a pretty nifty train locator that zooms in and out nicely. 

Or of course you can just look out the window and enjoy the view!


----------



## Qapla (Oct 23, 2019)

Walmart has some USB Power Banks for charging you phone for around $20-$40 ... they work quite well, my wife and daughters each have one from Walmart. Theirs will charge two devices at the same time.

The one I have came from Sam's Club (my brick) ... mine can only charge one device at a time - but, it can wirelessly charge my phone or I can use a cord.

I also have a BT speaker from Altec Lansing that has a QI charger on top of it.

I usually take my brick when I ride the train because tracking the trip and/or the speed uses quite a bit of battery because it keeps the screen on.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Oct 23, 2019)

Also missed the part about the Empire Builder. The cell reception on the EB is very poor for most of the route. When the signal is weak or non-existent, phones use a lot more battery power trying to make a connection. You can save a lot of power by turning cell reception off completely and just using the GPS and pre-downloaded maps. 

In any case, though, power plugs are all over the place on Amtrak, so you don't need to worry about recharging. Not like on VIA, where you see long extension cords coming out of the bathroom and into the upper and lower berths...


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Oct 23, 2019)

AmtrakWPK said:


> MAPS.ME for Android is an App that allows you to download maps onto your device beforehand for literally anywhere on earth so that you can use your Android phone or tablet as a GPS without the need to be within range of a cell network, and without using cell data. I use it with my cellphones and tablet on Amtrak and I used it on a CDMA cellphone while visiting family in Colombia. Colombia has no CDMA cell service, so the cellphone was useless in Colombia except as a GPS with MAPS.ME or Internet and email with WiFi. You DO need to have a device with a LARGE SD card, though - the App allows you to store the maps to the SD card, and you need to do that.



I used MAPS.ME for IOS on our last trip and it worked great. Downloading all the pertinent maps was a bit of a challenge, but otherwise I was very happy.


----------



## drdumont (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes, I refer to the discontinued DeLorme product. 
The DVDs are often offered for sale. If it is the original DVD, it is unlikely to be an infection vector. If you are downloading the software from somewhere, then of
course, you scan it with a few products to minimize the risk.
The name brand fuel tanks are indeed superior to the "charge your phone 50 times!" units.
Cellphones do use a lot of juice when trying to connect. There are a few apps out there which give you "one button" controls to turn things on and off.
Google maps uses location services to pinpoint your location. Alas, it is also telling Google where you are, which uses lots of juice. Don't think you can turn on the GPS (receive only) without enabling the transmitter. 
Can't speak for any I-whatever devices. Don't use 'em.


----------



## jiml (Oct 24, 2019)

Re: Delorme Street Atlas
A few here have mentioned this program, which was indeed discontinued by Garmin when they bought the company. It was a merged version of Street Atlas USA and the AAA Travel Planner. The latter included Canada, which was retained in the combined product. I believe the last version was 2015; I have 2014, which is what I use on Amtrak or VIA when I have sleeper accommodation. The 2014 deluxe version came packaged with a small USB GPS unit complete with suction cup to stick on the window. It works very well - even on the Empire Builder in the middle of nowhere, and being computer-based doesn't require internet or an expensive data plan. My service attendant on the Builder trip (2016) was particularly impressed with its display and accuracy. She had a phone app at the time (and they've obviously come a long way since then), but said it only really worked near big cities.

I have definitely seen the program available on Ebay and other sources, and although not as versatile or flashy as more recent efforts, it does work very well for both GPS and travel planning. I haven't seen anything better if you're doing a long driving trip - enter your destination and the speed limits on the highways, how long you want to drive each day, your fuel economy, plus preferences such as toll roads and other "avoids". It will calculate and mark everything from fuel stops to suggested nightly endpoints for that day's driving. Although the hotel/gas station/restaurant information is dated, there are still usually services at the locations indicated - especially on Interstate highways. It also shows rail lines. Highly recommend if you can find a copy.


----------



## Marmot (Oct 24, 2019)

I use a GPS app called Gaia on my iPhone. It is marketed more as a hiking/backpacking app, but it works great for my train travels. It records your track & current position, speed, altitude, average speed, average moving speed, max speed, moving time and stopped time, etc. Pretty much all stats can be displayed graphically too, which is especially interesting for altitude.


----------



## railiner (Oct 24, 2019)

I used my iphone map while flying from LGA to PBI last week. While I was sitting at the LGA gate, I zoomed in and out, up and down the projected route to 'load' the map.
When airborne, in "Airplane Mode", I was able to lock on to the GPS signal, without even using the inflight wifi (had wifi turned off, too), and was able to follow our progress, the whole way...

No reason it couldn't work on a train trip, too...


----------



## chakk (Oct 25, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> Yes, I always bring the plug in charger, but had not heard about the power pack option. That sounds like a good idea for certain situations that I'm in sometimes (away from outlets). My cell phone battery drains fairly rapidly. I expect that I will need a new phone soon.



Or you could get a new cell phone battery instead of a whole new cell phone.


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 26, 2019)

Maybe Barb can, but I can't. I asked about one and found that they stopped making the batteries when they stopped selling my cell phone a couple of years ago.


----------



## chakk (Oct 26, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> Maybe Barb can, but I can't. I asked about one and found that they stopped making the batteries when they stopped selling my cell phone a couple of years ago.



Third party manufacturers for batteries for your cell phone? Remember that Google is your friend.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 26, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> Maybe Barb can, but I can't. I asked about one and found that they stopped making the batteries when they stopped selling my cell phone a couple of years ago.


Apple is still replacing OEM batteries as far back as iPhone 6 (2014) for $50. As mentioned above by Chakk, older phones and models from other companies can still have their batteries replaced through third party repair services. I always buy an external battery case when I purchase my phone which generally doubles the built-in battery life. When the battery case degrades beyond the point of practicality it's easily replaced by the owner.

*Remember to recycle your batteries.


----------



## DCAKen (Oct 28, 2019)

An app I like is Flyover Country, which also shows points interest and geologic data along the route. You download the maps and points while connected and then can see that information when you're off the network.


----------



## RSG (Oct 28, 2019)

DCAKen said:


> An app I like is Flyover Country, which also shows points interest and geologic data along the route. You download the maps and points while connected and then can see that information when you're off the network.


I've installed FC on several devices but have had to uninstall it before ever really using it because it's very space-intensive. Plus, on Android devices it does not allow for installation on expanded storage, which means it has to reside on OEM internal storage.

But the reviews are great and it appears to do a lot, plus it's educationally-developed so there aren't a zillion ads cluttering or interfering with usage.


----------



## PaulDobbs (Oct 29, 2019)

I use a free app called You Need a Map on my iPad and iPhone. The maps (the entire USA) are stored on the device, so no cell connection is needed. Railroads are marked on the map in a bright magenta, making them easy to see. It can be locked onto your present position, giving you a moving map. It can also display your lat/long/altitude and your speed, along with text giving the railroad or subdivision you are on, metropolitan area, county and state. One problem: while it displays your position correctly, if you are too close to a road, the text will say you are on the road, instead of the railroad. It can record and display your track, although I don’t use this feature, so I can’t really comment on it. 

There is a paid version which has greater detail called Scenic Map USA. It is split into three sections: East, Central and West, to make the download smaller. It will automatically switch between sections while running, so you don’t have to worry about boundaries. While I have never used Scenic Map USA, I did purchase and use Scenic Map Canada for my coast to coast trip this summer, and the switching worked perfectly.


----------

